# What is this quilt pattern called? Picture heavy



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I bought this full size quilt at Goodwill today and am wondering what the pattern is called.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't know the name of the pattern but I'm thinking it looks very much like one I bought from Penney's about 15 years ago.

It was one of those special sales where you could buy any size you needed for $29.99.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

looks like ohio star but not sure.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

DW said:


> looks like ohio star but not sure.


 Thats what I think. No sure of one. enjoy...


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to check some quilt pattern sites to see if I can find it. I'd like to try a lap quilt in that pattern. 


The quilt is hand quilted, still has lots of loft and in perfect shape. With a $4.99 price tag I couldn't pass it up. With my 30% senior discount off the $4.99 I was even happier.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

What a great deal granny and a beautiful quilt too!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Congratulations on a real find! It looks like a variation of a couple of different patterns. You might browse through this block library and see if you find something similar. The star pattern is a simple Lemoyne Star or 8 Point Star.

http://www.quiltblocklibrary.com/search.php


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

The second one is a Lemoyne Star.

I'm not sure of the first.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link Calico Katie. I love the star pattern but there are sure a lot of little triangles in it. 

I washed the quilt this morning and it is so pretty. It feels as if the batting is good quality batting. Now I'll be looking for some trim to put on a couple of pillow cases to go with the quilt. I don't use shams so much, just pretty pillow cases on the extra pillows on the bed.


----------

